

C++ template meta-programming shell - tbrock
https://github.com/sabel83/metashell

======
nudpiedo
The project is a good idea, but the point of having C++ in a shell is a bit
odd. I think the whole language doesn't fit so much in an interactive shell
though to push commands in very few lines, perhaps somethign that looks more
like a ipython notebook would expose better the transformations and results.

